# Supersix vs Caad 10



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

My shop has a pair of 2012 bikes in my size. A supersix 5 105 for $1700 and a Caad 10 5 105 for $1050. I was planning to buy a Caad and strip it so I could build it as a back up bike with campy. However, I saw the supersix and it has piqued my interest. The supersix does have a scratch in the top tube's clear coat that can't be buffed out, but its not structural.

If I get the Caad I can afford a wheel set in the $1000 range, if I get the supersix my wheels would be limited. 

Thoughts?

I plan to pull the trigger this weekend.

Thanks.


----------



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

Not sure where you are but that seems like. Lot or the Supersix. They are oing for $1400 in SoCal. I have the SS apex and love it. The only drawback I can think of is i am a little hesitant to try and race crits for fear of crashing and breaking the frame.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

Where in SoCal? I thought $1700 was pretty good, but I would definitely get the supersix for $1400.


----------



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

Incycle, just noticed they were demo bikes though.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I think the decision depends on the type of riding. From what I understand the comfort of the CAAD10 is pretty close to the super. If you plan on mostly centuries, the super would probably be better, racing ect get the CAAD and nice wheels. To me, wheels are as important as the frame. Great frame on marginal wheels isnt a great combo. I have a standard SS6 that came with Aksiums, I switched them to Revolution Wheel works and what a difference. I am hoping to get a CAAD10 before race season.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Asking $1700 for a SS Demo bike with a scratch? I wouldn't pay him that price for a used bike. I would think if he is willing to bargain some on the SS, then that would be good option. The CAAD 10 is also a great bike. The frame geometry is fashioned after the SS.

Let us know which one you get. 

Ajost

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105
Boyd's Vitesse Alloy Clinchers


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ajost said:


> Asking $1700 for a SS Demo bike with a scratch? I wouldn't pay him that price for a used bike. I would think if he is willing to bargain some on the SS, then that would be good option. The CAAD 10 is also a great bike. The frame geometry is fashioned after the SS.


good advice


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't think he ever said the SS was a demo. Read again.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

The supersix wasn't a demo, just a small scratch in the TT.

I ended going to the shop today and bought the the Caad. It's what I had originally planned to get so I stuck to the plan. I offered them $900 for it thinking with tax I would walk out at just under a grand for the bike. They countered with $1000 out the door all in. I said great and now it's home with me.

I already have it stripped and the parts are on ebay. I bought a mix of Campagnolo Athena with a 180 mm Record crankset from Shiny Bikes this evening. I am thinking of a Wheelset with kinlin 279 rims, White Industries T11 hubs and Sapim CX-Ray spokes.

Christmas came a little early.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

T K said:


> Nicely done!


Thank you. I'm happy with it and I can't wait to get it built up.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

pics as soon as practicable, who doesn't like a HOT Cannondale?

180mm cranks, are you an NBA star?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> pics as soon as practicable, who doesn't like a HOT Cannondale?
> 
> 180mm cranks, are you an NBA star?


Shaq called. He want's his cranks back.


----------



## IainStevens (Sep 27, 2011)

What size frame do you ride?


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

IainStevens said:


> What size frame do you ride?


I bought a 63 cm frame.


----------



## jimibonz (Dec 5, 2012)

Good for you Jm714. That's a good price on a very nice bike. (I've got a 2012 rival pkg and love it.)

Dgdesigns - incycle is my shop too


----------



## conekilla (Jan 24, 2006)

Any caad10's in mortal guy size? Looking for a size 56 on closeout, no deals close to that in my neck of the woods. I could pay someone to buy and ship for me and still come out quite a bit ahead of my lbs' pricing


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

conekilla said:


> Any caad10's in mortal guy size? Looking for a size 56 on closeout, no deals close to that in my neck of the woods. I could pay someone to buy and ship for me and still come out quite a bit ahead of my lbs' pricing


I bought it at Incycle here in socal, at their San Dimas shop, they have four shops so you might give them a call and see what's left. I know they had others, I just don't remember the sizes.

Incycle Bicycles your #1 cycling choice in Southern California


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

JM714 said:


> I bought it at Incycle here in socal, at their San Dimas shop, they have four shops so you might give them a call and see what's left. I know they had others, I just don't remember the sizes.
> 
> Incycle Bicycles your #1 cycling choice in Southern California



180mm Campy crank it's going to be a nice bike.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm in NJ and I inquired about getting a CAAD 10 5 in 54cm for a friend back in July. I was told by all the local shops that they're completely sold out for the year. Around a $1,000 is a killer deal, IMO. I would probably get one myself as a back up bike at that price. 



JM714 said:


> I bought it at Incycle here in socal, at their San Dimas shop, they have four shops so you might give them a call and see what's left. I know they had others, I just don't remember the sizes.
> 
> Incycle Bicycles your #1 cycling choice in Southern California


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got a CAAD 10 5 (sz 56cm) a few days ago here in Socal for $1300 out the door, not a killer deal but I love it. It came the brushed alum frame with 105 components, I was thinking to use it as a back up / nite ride bike but I know I'll be spending more time on it after the first ride, it's not much slower then the my EVO (nearly 5lbs lighter), it's pretty similar to the EVO in terms of shape / geometry. 

Not going to do much upgrades to it (I hope...), just changed to lighter tires and tubes, maybe a new saddle later.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

hypercycler said:


> I just got a CAAD 10 5 (sz 56cm) a few days ago here in Socal for $1300 out the door, not a killer deal but I love it. It came the brushed alum frame with 105 components, I was thinking to use it as a back up / nite ride bike but I know I'll be spending more time on it after the first ride, it's not much slower then the my EVO (nearly 5lbs lighter), it's pretty similar to the EVO in terms of shape / geometry.
> 
> Not going to do much upgrades to it (I hope...), just changed to lighter tires and tubes, maybe a new saddle later.


That is a great deal.


----------



## Sneakbox22 (Dec 16, 2012)

Get the CAAD!


----------



## gunder (Jan 15, 2007)

hypercycler said:


> I just got a CAAD 10 5 (sz 56cm) a few days ago here in Socal for $1300 out the door, not a killer deal but I love it....


Hey hypercycler, I'm in SoCal too, where did you buy your bike? Is it a 2012 or 2013? $1,300 OTD sounds like a great deal.


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

gunder said:


> Hey hypercycler, I'm in SoCal too, where did you buy your bike? Is it a 2012 or 2013? $1,300 OTD sounds like a great deal.


I got it from 2 Wheeler Dealer at Brea. It's a left over 2012 model. I think they have a couple 54cm and a 58cm left last time I went. Incycle at San Dimas is my LBS too but they don't have any 2012s left. Good luck searching!


----------

